# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  I drew a cat...

## slayer

...girl.



You like?

It took me awhile to draw this just right...

I had issues getting the apron and pants down just right, and the hair was a bit of a challenge. I might have to redo the hair in the back, but I think the ears and everything came out very nice.

I'm going to start drawing off Chibis, as their forms are in much simplier shapes, then work my way up to normal anime.

Edit: I'll photoshop the arms and legs later so they look more proportional.

----------


## Xaqaria

You have no imagination. You will not be an artist until you get one.

I know its harsh, but its the truth and its too late to care about sugar coating.

----------


## ClouD

I like it Slay.

Chibi is teh Kawaii.

----------


## slayer

> You have no imagination. You will not be an artist until you get one.
> 
> I know its harsh, but its the truth and its too late to care about sugar coating.



What the hell are you talking about?

----------


## ClouD

> What the hell are you talking about?



Too much lemonparty.

Would like to see more stuff Slay. =D

----------


## Carôusoul

> What the hell are you talking about?



I think his problem is that it seems to be just another regurgitated concept. No real originality, or inspiration, as a piece of art.

Basically the way its a complete copy of the thousands of other peoples drawings of catgirls or the like and with really no distinguishing features would suggest a lack of imagination.

However that said, if it was your intention just to draw a catgirl and not a piece of art, then you were successful.
Well done.

----------


## Abra

> You have no imagination. You will not be an artist until you get one.
> 
> I know its harsh, but its the truth and its too late to care about sugar coating.



Dude, he's just starting to get a handle of the basics. You must first build the tools to build the masterpiece.

The only flaw I see is that this cutie isn't colored. And that the forward leg sort of bends funny.

----------


## slash112

> I think his problem is that it seems to be just another regurgitated concept. No real originality, or inspiration, as a piece of art.
> 
> Basically the way its a complete copy of the thousands of other peoples drawings of catgirls or the like and with really no distinguishing features would suggest a lack of imagination.
> 
> However that said, if it was your intention just to draw a catgirl and not a piece of art, then you were successful.
> Well done.



i agree with every word of that.

----------


## Carôusoul

I'm such a goddamn pimp.

----------


## Marvo

I can't figure out her eyes. She looks flailing insane or blind like a bat.

----------


## slayer

> Dude, he's just starting to get a handle of the basics. You must first build the tools to build the masterpiece.
> 
> The only flaw I see is that this cutie isn't colored. And that the forward leg sort of bends funny.









> I can't figure out her eyes. She looks flailing insane or blind like a bat.



Her eyes do seem weird...when I first drew them, they were alright, but coloring them was really awkward...

----------


## dylanshmai

why don't you post a worthless drawing like this with the rest of you're worthless drawings on one thread instead of being a cock tease with this drawing with no merit that you wave in front of us like a little child?

----------


## slayer

> why don't you post a worthless drawing like this with the rest of you're worthless drawings on one thread instead of being a cock tease with this drawing with no merit that you wave in front of us like a little child?



Wow, was this really necessary?

----------


## Techno

DAMN IT! All these catgirls!










The picture's alright...

----------


## Marvo

Explain the eyes to me, why is there a line coming out of them? Why are they the same colour as the rest of the eye? And you need to make the head/ears smaller.

By the way, stop making a thread for each picture you draw, just make a portfolio thread or something, and keep it all in there.

----------


## dylanshmai

> Wow, was this really necessary?



you're right, but that was really just my all honesty.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Her eyes do seem weird...when I first drew them, they were alright, but coloring them was really awkward...



Good fundementals, Now you just need an original consept and fix the eyes and you will be good ^^, But yeah its pretty nice.

----------


## slayer

> Good fundementals, Now you just need an original consept and fix the eyes and you will be good ^^, But yeah its pretty nice.



Thanks, and yeah, I'll try and come up with my own design of some sort...

Here's an updated picture:

----------


## Techno

::|: 

What's wrong with her eyes?

----------


## slayer

> What's wrong with her eyes?



I'm trying different tutorials to make the eyes...

I haven't found a good one yet  :Sad:

----------


## JET73L

Depending on the type of eyes you're going for, there are several things you can do.

0: Pupil is the top half of a narrow oval, and the iris is the top half of a wider oval enclosing it.
1a: Pupil is an oval, iris is two marks to either side of it,. This won;t work with your drawing's eyes, not wide enough for the height.
1b: pupil is a circle, iris is like a _C_ (serifed) with the bottom and sometimes the lower part of the side covered by the eyelid and socket.
2a: two circles. Iris is centered in the eye, pupil indicates direction character is looking.
2b: two circles. Pupil is in center of iris (smaller iris than 2a) and you just have to play around with the placement to see what looks right.
3: either 1b or 2b, sometimes 2a, but with a small shine on the upper right edge of the iris (viewer's right). shaped as though it's on the surface of a sphere.

And the right leg (character's, not viewer's perspective) doesn't look right, though it does seem proper for this drawing style, probably because the left leg is off. Not only does itr seem to be using weird perspective along with the ankle being cut in at the shoe, it looks like there's a knee in the middle of the shin. Maybe pull the angle of the shoe up, face it a bit more toward the viewer, and make the lower left (character) leg less bulgy.

I hope this is helpful. I would suggest  a tutorial dsote for eyes, but I don;t actually recall where any are.

----------


## dylanshmai

art too me isn't  about rules though. In fact my favorite thing about art is the mistakes that you make, it adds much more than just a "human dimension to it".

----------


## Techno

You're ranting.

slayer: Dug this up out of my bookmarks. Hope it helps.

----------


## panta-rei

Hehe, Nice, slayer.

----------


## slayer

I think I did a really good job on the eyes. What do you guys think?



I also redid the hair and the legs.

Edit: Also added the right hand...it felt "gone"

----------


## panta-rei

Very good slayer.  ::D: 

I really like it.

----------


## slayer

Lol I totally forgot I added a little bell to her neck...

----------


## slayer

Update again! Messed with the shadows...

----------


## JET73L

Wow, nice job, Slayer. That does look a lot better. The 3-d effect on the eyes is really interesting.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, you've come a long way since the first drawings you posted.  I think her socks are hot.  I'm not talking about the way you rendered them, just the fact that she is cooking in socks.

----------


## slayer

Thanks Robot :3
My teacher wants me to add a background to it, but I'm not sure I really want a background on it, except maybe a kitchen type area would do.

Also, this is something I'm doing for my Computer Graphics class (Art class).



Everything was done from stratch except for the Moon, cloud, birds, girl, and the water ripple. They were taken from a free photo place.

It seems a lot brighter on my computer than it does on the school's Macs.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

You are good at art. :] What program did you use to color/outline the drawing of the cat girl?

----------


## slayer

> You are good at art. :] What program did you use to color/outline the drawing of the cat girl?



I use photoshop for pretty much everything...

----------


## ClouD

Good stuff with the spacey one.

----------


## Robot_Butler

When do we get to see cat girls in outerspace?  With their high tech, sexy astronaut socks.

----------


## slayer

I actually do have a drawing book that shows how to draw futuristic stuff...so maybe I'll draw one soon  :tongue2: 

Edit: Made a new signature too! You like it, no?

----------


## Eric

that space one is really cool. no imagination my ass

----------


## Abra

Holy shit Slayer.  ::shock::

----------


## JET73L

Wow. That space one is _really_ good. Very nice.
And i do like the signiature, what series is it? (yeah, it's probably something obvious...)

----------


## Lëzen

I couldn't believe what dickery I was seeing on the first page of this thread.  ::shock:: 

Slayer, there are two types of criticism - constructive (the good kind, that tells you how to improve upon your work in a kind and courteous manner), and then there's 0i s.r\f=08o e46]o-9-q07id-= kawel;5yukhmgnkdfjhsfyIOGh;w4 criticism (unintelligible and highly opinionated nonsense that you're better off ignoring). The fact that they were unable to give you the former type of criticism is an obvious sign that they don't know jack shit about art.

So let me hand you some constructive crits...

...

...okay, I've got none whatsoever, because A) I suck at shading and thus you're better at it than I am; and B)  I can't use a computer art program to save my life  :tongue2: , so I have nothing to say about the space pic other than it's amazingly surrealistic.

Good work, all-in-all.

----------


## slayer

> Wow. That space one is _really_ good. Very nice.
> And i do like the signiature, what series is it? (yeah, it's probably something obvious...)



It's called Chaos;Head

The Manga skips the very important beginning that the game has, and I haven't seen the anime yet but I've heard that it's not that great...

Chaos;Head is a visual novel in which you play as a character that has delusions and stuff. It's really messed up, and it's not an H-game (although some really sexy stuff happens...)

----------


## Marvo

The spacey one is terrible. It's just a cluster of random filters and copy+paste. Also, LEEEEEEEENS FLAAAAAAARE.

Read some tutorials on how to make stars and come back later.

----------


## Grod

What exactly is that thing coming out of the moon towards the girl.

----------


## slayer

> The spacey one is terrible. It's just a cluster of random filters and copy+paste. Also, LEEEEEEEENS FLAAAAAAARE.
> 
> Read some tutorials on how to make stars and come back later.



I did read some tutorials, and that's what it came out to look like. It's not the first time I've done a space scene, just something like that.





> What exactly is that thing coming out of the moon towards the girl.



It's supposed to be like the moon is melting or something...

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> I use photoshop for pretty much everything...



*sigh* I have no photoshop. :/

----------


## Marvo

> I did read some tutorials, and that's what it came out to look like. It's not the first time I've done a space scene, just something like that.



Well you should work more on the stars. It's easy to make some good looking stars.

----------


## slayer

> Well you should work more on the stars. It's easy to make some good looking stars.



Yeah, the stars aren't great...I was really just messing around in photoshop then I came up with that idea...so I never really changed the stars.

----------


## Carôusoul

What does it mean?

----------


## tommo

The 'moon melting' is terrible.  Everything else is alright IMO.

With the cat-girl.  You needed to ignore the troll criticism and take in the good criticism.  The legs need shading.  You can't have #D eyes, cell-shaded torso and flat legs.

That's all I've got, but keep trying.
How old are you btw?

----------


## Marvo

He's 16.

----------


## slayer

> He's 16.



Or am I?!

Yeah I am...

----------


## tommo

LOL
k
You'll improve soon.  Just take people's advice.

----------


## NostalgicHoney

> Also, this is something I'm doing for my Computer Graphics class (Art class).




Slayer, I _love_ that picture.

----------


## slayer

A tribute to Alma.

----------


## Marvo

That's pretty, though I don't like the fiber effect in the background, it breaks the vector-graphics pattern.

----------


## Goldney

I like the fibre effect. It gives the impression that it could be raining and seeing a child playing in the rain is a bit weird, which suits the character of Alma.

Not quite so keen on the distorted music bars though.

----------


## Serkat

I agree with Goldney. The fibre effect is good, the music bars need to be straight and less prominent.

----------


## Marvo

You can keep keep the fiber effect, you just have to make it black and white, instead of gray and white. As I said, it doesn't quite fit the colour pattern.

----------


## slayer

Yeah, I didn't really like the way the music notes look, and I'm trying to find out how to make them look good in the picture, which is kind of hard.

When I get the chance, I'll post a newer version of it without the notes, and fiber effect.

----------


## tommo

Are the notes any particular song?

----------


## guitarboy

doesn't sound like one

----------


## tommo

What do you mean it doesn't sound like one?
Not like you know every song on Earth lol.

----------


## guitarboy

unless it is one small part in the song, it doesn't have a tune and is random, at least to me.

----------


## tommo

Yeah I thought that too.

----------


## Marvo

Meh, I have long forgotten how to read piano notes  :Sad:

----------


## slayer

It's this.

----------


## tommo

mmmm.... no it's not....

Ok, I just misread the notes coz they were wobbly.
Nice picture btw.  Definite improvement from your other ones.  Did you make all the images yourself?  Like the tree etc.

----------


## slayer

I'm 100&#37; positive those are the notes...they came from in-game written on a wall as a easter egg.
I just had to photoshop them myself.

----------


## Vira

I think it is awesome slayer. ^-^

----------


## tommo

> I'm 100% positive those are the notes...they came from in-game written on a wall as a easter egg.
> I just had to photoshop them myself.



Yeah they are.  I just got confused coz the notes are wobbly so I thought some notes were up/down a line etc.

----------


## slayer

Before I forget...


That's the updated version. I re-did the notes so they're much clearer now.

----------


## no-Name

Lovely. :]

I like this one a lot more, but the notes are a little to heavy and opaque, imo.

----------


## slayer

Yeah, I'll make them a little more visible, but you can clearly tell which note is on which line.

----------


## slash112

man thats awsome, i have no idea what the notes mean, but i love the pic.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love this latest picture, slayer.  I'm a sucker for silhouettes.  Is this the same girl from your signature?  She's creepy as hell.

----------


## slayer

Grr I want to draw another picture...

I'll try to draw something...but I can't garentee it'll be good...

----------


## Hazel

Eeep! I love it! The eyes and the ears came out really nicely. The only problem I can see is that the right eye looks a little too far off to the right, and a bit too slanted. But other than that, great!

Edit: Oops, didn't realize this had more than one page.  ::?:  My above comment was about the cat girl, obviously.

The others are great, too!

----------


## slayer

That's alright hazel, comment on whatever you like!
Edit: I redid my cat girl in photoshop...how do you like her now?



It's not 100&#37; done...I still have to add more shadows and stuff.
I didn't re-draw it...just photoshopped it.

----------


## guitarboy

It's off...the eye....

----------


## slayer

Yeah, I'll redo the eye sometime...I think it makes the face look a little off center.

Also, check out this other picture :3



That is me in the picture.

----------


## panta-rei

I like the last one, Slay.

----------


## no-Name

> Yeah, I'll redo the eye sometime...I think it makes the face look a little off center.
> 
> Also, check out this other picture :3
> 
> 
> 
> That is me in the picture.



Ok, that's cool. Which is who? :3

----------


## Marvo

He took two pictures of himself in different positions and mixed them together.

----------


## Desert Claw

the last picture is pretty good! I cant think of anything you could do apart from the bubbles? It would look better if the bigger bubbles were up at the top
damn. you are awesome with photoshop. I wish i had photoshop.

----------


## slayer

How about this?



Edit:

You can also buy it online for either 8x12 or 10x15 inches!

http://www.deviantart.com/print/5506...buyprintbottom

Buy please :3

----------


## Marvo

That's pretty good slayer. Did you make it in Photoshop or Illustrator?

----------


## Emi Chan

Slayer you've done a great job on this drawing. It's complete serenity and lovely for the most part. Keep it up, very very nice. :wink2:

----------


## slayer

> That's pretty good slayer. Did you make it in Photoshop or Illustrator?



Just photoshop.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, I love that last one! It seems so surreal and dreamlike...

----------


## slayer

I'll probably have to tone it down a little if I want to use this for art class...but I think it's turning out great.

----------


## Marvo

She doesn't have a head?

----------


## slayer

She does now, I'll upload a picture when I'm not lazy and get up to get my flash drive  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

Here's some more screenshots I took in Halo 3 and edited with Photoshop giving it that "movie" effect.

This took place during a custom game of infection that I made. I thought it was quite fun, and I'm glad that it turned out pretty balanced.

Me and this one guy got cornered here...we both saw them coming up a ramp so we started shooting and running backwards, but when we got up the ramp, we saw that someone blocked the doorway off with a deployable cover, so we were trapped  :Sad: 
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9614/72282600full.png

I just like the angle and everything about this screenshot...I think I'm the infected one in the middle...can't remember.
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/1408/72283829full.png

My favorite screenshot that I find. I love the angle of the gun to his face >:]
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8...282670full.png

Posted in links because of big images.

----------


## slayer

Here is an updated version of the red dressed girl.

----------


## panta-rei

Anyone ever play Feel the Magic XY <3 XX?

That is all I can think of with that one... An extremely disturbing mix.

----------


## funeralhall

I think all your pictures are pretty good  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

> Anyone ever play Feel the Magic XY <3 XX?
> 
> That is all I can think of with that one... An extremely disturbing mix.



I'll have to youtube a video of this game, and try to see if I can get what your saying.

----------


## Marvo

You need to work on her feet and the shadow that her feet are casting.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Interesting color choices. I like how you pulled off the red blood on her red dress, and the shadow being a lighter value than the black background.  It takes balls to try something like that.  I don't know if you're  finished with it, but I like the shadow being the only indication of lighting.  It gives the figure a disturbing floating feeling.  

How do you draw your silhouettes?  Do you draw the entire figure, then flatten it out?  Or do you just outline the thing right away?  I can never mass things out in silhouette, like that.

----------


## slayer

> Interesting color choices. I like how you pulled off the red blood on her red dress, and the shadow being a lighter value than the black background.  It takes balls to try something like that.  I don't know if you're  finished with it, but I like the shadow being the only indication of lighting.  It gives the figure a disturbing floating feeling.  
> 
> How do you draw your silhouettes?  Do you draw the entire figure, then flatten it out?  Or do you just outline the thing right away?  I can never mass things out in silhouette, like that.



I took a whole bunch of other silhouettes, photoshopped them, then re-did most of it with the pen tool.

And the shadow is something I'm still experimenting with, so it's not quite finished. The feet do look like of weird...I'll try to re-do them and make them look more feminine.

----------


## tommo

The actual feet look fine but it looks like she's standing on her shadow.  You need to proportion the top half of the shadow the same as her legs.

Also in this one the hand and the half of the arm connected to the hand are way too long compared to the part of the arm connected to the shoulder.
(i.e her hand is as long as_ her_ upper arm

----------


## slayer

HEADS UP!

I entered one of my pictures in the "Bring your vision to life" contest over at Deviant Art.

I think the contest ends the 19th of April. I would like it if people would vote for me if you can (you don't have too, not forcing you too).

My picture is titled "No good in this innocence..."
The theme of the contest is Good vs. Evil.

I asked O to enter too with one of his drawings, but I haven't seen it, so it may not be on there.

If I win, then I get all sorts of little goodies :3

----------


## Vira

oh? You have a DV account? What is it?

----------


## slayer

Don't expect to find anything amazing on it.

http://slayer200270.deviantart.com/

----------


## slayer

A genderbend of myself...



I'm hot right?

----------


## Marvo

Oddly proportioned is the first word that springs to mind.

----------


## slayer

Well, she's not really standing straight forward. Think of it at an angle...

----------


## tommo

Can you post the deviant art one on here?  I don't have an account there and so can't see it.

----------


## slayer

Deviant art one for what?

----------


## Marvo

The picture you submitted. We can't see it because we don't have a DA account.

----------


## slayer

I'll fix it soon...

But here's another one. I'm pretty sure you don't have to have an account to link to a picture...

http://slayer200270.deviantart.com/a...wing-121104707

This is a picture I made last year. I think it came out very nice. When I first did it, I made the picture too small, so I resized it but then everything was blurry and just didn't look good. So I started over and up'd the resolution and size. You like, no?

edit: and here's a link for that other image if anyone can't see it.
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/7861/drawingcopy.png

----------


## slayer

I decided I'd work on my own logo. I've had this name for awhile now and I'll probably use it in the future. Does the logo look good?

----------


## no-Name

Haha, sweet. It looks like a old school bloody game cartridge.  ::D: 
Love it<3

----------


## slayer

Update on it

----------


## panta-rei

Second version is much better.

----------


## slayer

Grr...these stupid Mac screens at my school are too dark. I opened it up on a Windows and it was bright, but I guess it looks ok now...

----------


## tommo

First one was better.  Easier to read.  Although both are kinda hard.

To brighten a Mac screen see the esc button top left?  Next to it should be a sun with dot-rays and the other one next to that with line-rays.  Press the one with line-rays and it will make the screen brighter.  Warning: It's REALLY bright!

----------


## slayer

I haz space.

----------


## Marvo

Leeeeeeeeens flaaaaare

----------


## slayer

Used it 4 times!  :tongue2: 

It sucks though because there is that noticable line on the bottom lens flare, and I accidently merged all my layers and saved it as a psd...so I can't really go back and change it.

----------


## hisnameistyler

The space picture is SICK!

----------


## slayer

> The space picture is SICK!



I should probably take it to a doctor then  :tongue2:

----------


## IndigoGhost

I fix it for you. I call this one . I am a tree , Why me?

----------


## slayer

It's beautiful .___.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> It's beautiful .___.



you will never look at that picture of the girl with innocence again  :tongue2: 

I would have made something for more awsome, But my photoshop dissapeared.

----------


## slayer

!UPDATE!


Edit: The original drawing had an ocean in the background that she was looking at. I didn't draw much of it, but I will photoshop it in later.

----------


## slayer

Here's the original:

*Spoiler* for _original_: 








And here's the photoshop version:

*Spoiler* for _photoshop_: 








Personally, I love the drawed version more than the photoshopped version.

Heh, maybe I'll go back to working on just the drawing instead  :tongue2:

----------


## CanceledCzech

Ok, here's what I think; overall, it's a pretty damn good drawing. She has good form (her waste and hips) and I think you did a good job on the... what is it called? I have no idea, but the bottom of her dress - that area. Good work. My only reservations are about her hair and her feet. I guess my only problem with her hair is just that in the black and white, my eyes can't really seperate it from the dress. And her feet look kind of like hoofs.

----------


## slayer

Yeah I'm going to redo the folds on the dress and probably redo a bit of the hair.

The hair and the dress are kind of hard to tell apart, but I'll try to get some color in it. I'll also look up a tutorial for the back of feet .__.

----------


## Supernova

that drawn version looks pretty good!  I always wished I could draw like that... this is my only real canvas

----------


## Vira

Really nice Slayer. Can't wait to see the colored version and I agree, the drawing looks better than the photoshopped . I like your avatar too, If you weren't so catgirl obsessed I'd probably would have gone with that same gif. lul

----------


## slayer

Haha thanks  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

Drew this for Moose  :tongue2: 



I don't have a scanner so I had to take it with my webcam...I really really want a scanner.

----------


## panta-rei

Lol, that's actually pretty good, Slay.

----------


## Lëzen

...Pic ain't bad, but yeah, it'd look hella better scanned.  :tongue2: 





> I don't have a scanner so I had to take it with my webcam...I really really want a scanner.



I've got a really good scanner (well, actually it's a printer, scanner, copy machine and fax machine all rolled in one), should only be in the neighborhood of $50 or so. Might wanna toss some hints around for Christmas.

----------


## slayer

Just so you know, I did look at a refrence picture when drawing that.

----------


## slayer

Borrowed my Grandma's camera. Much better picture now. :3



Edit: I also did a bit of photoshopping. I lowered the body so it's not so long now, and brightened and darkened the picture.

----------


## slayer

Deer girl WITH antlers!

----------


## Massacre

While I don't care much for the subject matter,your drawing ability is astounding. Very nice work

----------


## Lulian

Slayer, I love you.

----------


## slayer

I love you too

----------


## slayer

I always picture bunny girls drunk for some reason...

----------


## Lëzen

Funny, _I_'ve always pictured them as being veritable sex-machines, for some reason.  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

Well...she _is_ drunk...

----------


## slayer

*Spoiler* for _Un-resized picture_: 








Drew this today. Took me about 1-2 hours to do. going to photoshop the rest of it and clean things up.

----------


## panta-rei

No cat ears. I do not approve.

----------


## slayer

Colored in the eyes today. I have a base color for everything else. Need to practice my shadows...

----------


## panta-rei

Still no ears. Close up makes it look bad...

----------


## slayer

That's 100% view right there.

----------


## panta-rei

Yea. I think most things like this look horrible up close. Lines are too think, hard to take it all in. Just my opinion.

----------


## slayer

Yeah some things can look pretty bad zoomed in.

But remember, I'm no expert at this :V

----------


## mini0991

You draw an ass-mile better in the anime style than I can ever draw. My style looks too much like something for newspaper comics. Not bad, but then again, newspaper comics have been "low" art ever since the departure of Calvin and Hobbes. I digress.

----------


## panta-rei

Mhm. 

Really, I think this one was your best so far: 



Of the things you drew, I mean...

EDIT
These two were fantastic, as well.

*Spoiler* for _~_:

----------


## slayer

That's because it's resized :V

And that 3rd picture was all done in photoshop with the pen tool. (except for the blood)

Edit: And thank you mini :3

I'm going to try to finish shading this one and everything as I need to get in the experience.

Edit2: Here's the full image resized

----------


## Muggler

You need help.

----------


## slayer

What do you mean?

----------


## panta-rei

Waist is odd... Blank stare makes me laugh, though

----------


## slayer

Yeah the waist and chest area I ran into some difficulty on.

I think it's because of the angles they're at. The chest makes it look like she's running sideways, but the stomach makes it look like she's facing forward.

----------


## panta-rei

Exactly.

----------


## slayer

I might be able to fix it by changing the placement of the bellybutton and adding a shadow to the stomach.

----------


## panta-rei

I would suggest also taking out the space between her upper thighs.

----------


## Lëzen

Just as a depth thing, the way the head is tilted makes me feel that the left eye (her right) should appear a wee bit smaller, as well as angled a bit.





> What do you mean?



slayer, mah boi...be careful not to feed the troll.

----------


## slayer

Her eye is at an angle, it's probably just hard to tell.

I can try to make it smaller, but it's not something I'm worried about.

----------


## panta-rei

Eyes don't seem to bother me. Other than she looks like she's retarded.

----------


## slayer

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5...njacatgirl.swf

Made that in flash :3

----------


## panta-rei

ehhhh

----------


## Tarsier

Slayer do a picture that's not anime or a catgirl for me please

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> That's alright hazel, comment on whatever you like!
> Edit: I redid my cat girl in photoshop...how do you like her now?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 100% done...I still have to add more shadows and stuff.
> I didn't re-draw it...just photoshopped it.



I like this. It's good that you're one of the people that actually take the time to draw things like wallet chains. I like all of your pictures and hope to see more. The one with you in it with the tv screens is kind of random though....

----------


## slayer

BIG IMAGE!


Original: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/940...20004copy2.jpg

----------


## panta-rei

Errm...

Stick to catgirls.

(lovely sig)

----------


## slayer

Made this today in my computers class. Everything that you see in the picture was made in photoshop.

It's size is 2000 x 3000 px.

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4151/spaceu.png

Edit: Trying to find a better place to upload so you actually get the 2000 x 3000 goodness.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Made this today in my computers class. Everything that you see in the picture was made in photoshop.
> 
> It's size is 2000 x 3000 px.
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4151/spaceu.png
> 
> Edit: Trying to find a better place to upload so you actually get the 2000 x 3000 goodness.



You have improved considerably.

----------


## Amoeba

> I think I did a really good job on the eyes. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> I also redid the hair and the legs.
> 
> Edit: Also added the right hand...it felt "gone"



This may be digging up an old topic in the thread but since nobody seems to have pointed it out, the light reflections on the eyes should be sitting at the same direction on each eye. One highlight seems to be at the left and the other at the right which is unnatural.

I know it might sound like nitpicking but it's good to pay attention to something like that in future.

----------


## Spenner

> Made this today in my computers class. Everything that you see in the picture was made in photoshop.
> 
> It's size is 2000 x 3000 px.
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4151/spaceu.png
> 
> Edit: Trying to find a better place to upload so you actually get the 2000 x 3000 goodness.



Stick with these for now. Trust me.

----------


## Skydreamer707

well...
one eye is slightly lower than the other
one leg is kind of messed up
also her apron disappears into her leg... you might want to draw the corner of it.
her hair is good  ::D: 
about the eyes.... no eyes are square...unless thats what your going for but you might want to find a reference of square eyes from a professional piece of artwork and use it to make them more realistic.
and finally... SHADING SHADING SHADING. the picture has no depth. SHADE IT! D:
for example...find me an object in real life that is one monotonous color...nothing is..it always has light reflections or darker bits here and there.

*Spoiler* for _Ridiculously huge picture. View if you Dare_: 







you've made it 2D instead of 3D.
well for the most part its a nice first attempt :]

----------


## Dreams4free

> You have no imagination. You will not be an artist until you get one.
> 
> I know its harsh, but its the truth and its too late to care about sugar coating.



LOL 

one draws a fucking cat girl and you flame the shit out of one for it.

this is priceless haha

----------


## Lucidness

> Dude, he's just starting to get a handle of the basics. You must first build the tools to build the masterpiece.
> 
> The only flaw I see is that this cutie isn't colored. And that the forward leg sort of bends funny.



"You must first build the tools to build the masterpiece."

Amazing quote.

----------


## Spenner

> LOL 
> 
> one draws a fucking cat girl and you flame the shit out of one for it.
> 
> this is priceless haha



Flame this shit out of them? Not quite.

It's constructive criticism that's a bit too "to the point" for some people to handle, but it's not flaming, merely an exaggeration of opinion. What he's trying to get across is very true, that originality is what makes an artist, not a copycat (buddum tish). 

Of course it could have been elaborated to hide the tone of what might have set it off as "flaming", but still, if you don't take it personally and use it in regards to your own style, you'd see it's quite valid.

----------


## slayer

> Flame this shit out of them? Not quite.
> 
> It's constructive criticism that's a bit too "to the point" for some people to handle, but it's not flaming, merely an exaggeration of opinion. What he's trying to get across is very true, that originality is what makes an artist, not a copycat (buddum tish). 
> 
> Of course it could have been elaborated to hide the tone of what might have set it off as "flaming", but still, if you don't take it personally and use it in regards to your own style, you'd see it's quite valid.



He said I had no imagination, not originality.

Let's not start a flame war here. Not in this thread.

----------


## Spenner

Well if you have imagination then generally you make yourself original by creating new works and new ideas and whatnot, but yeah, let's drop this because it was all established in the first two pages lol.

----------


## spiderlads123

I love the picture!it's sooooooooo cute!

----------


## panta-rei

links broke.

----------


## Xaqaria

> LOL 
> 
> one draws a fucking cat girl and you flame the shit out of one for it.
> 
> this is priceless haha



One, didn't do anything, Slayer did, and it wasn't flaming. It was a single comment that was an honest opinion and since then I have commented that he has improved considerably. He may not have taken anything from my opinion but he has improved his style regardless.

----------


## Marvo

I think you should look more into working on your photoshop space-art, some of it is good and could definitely get better  :smiley:

----------


## IndigoGhost

When i want to look at some semi-pervy hand draw pictures of half naked animal girls, i am sure this thread will not disappoint  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

Wonder who that could be...

----------


## TamiDoll

> [img]
> 
> Wonder who that could be...



 :tongue2:  I saved it onto my comp~ Thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

Just wait until tomorrow and I'll have a better picture of it up.

----------


## detroitLions1970

Niiice.

----------


## spiderlads123

hey Slayer. I'll put some pics up too, if you interested. I've been told that i'm pretty good.

----------


## IndigoGhost

*You are getting really good now mate! *

----------


## spiderlads123

Go Penguins!

----------


## slayer

> hey Slayer. I'll put some pics up too, if you interested. I've been told that i'm pretty good.



Well if you want to you can. But only if you wear cat ears! :3

----------


## Xaqaria

> Wonder who that could be...



You did a pretty good job with this one. You should do more figure drawing. If you have the constitution for it (a lot of people don't :tongue2: ) you should think about taking a figure drawing class with a live (nude) model. It is super helpful.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not bad, slayer. I like it!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## spiderlads123

Slayer, that's not what i meant by pictures. that's one thing i won't do, for my safety of course.

----------


## slayer

> You did a pretty good job with this one. You should do more figure drawing. If you have the constitution for it (a lot of people don't) you should think about taking a figure drawing class with a live (nude) model. It is super helpful.



I don't think I could handle going to class with a live nude artist :x

----------


## IndigoGhost

> I don't think I could handle going to class with a live nude artist :x



*Bring a hat, hide the erection.*

----------


## TamiDoll

> *Bring a hat, hide the erection.*



lol

*@ slayer:* Actually, from my experiences, the models we had for art class, aren't the attractive clothing models that strut down the cat walk. Once, we had an old lady, and another time a dude with a beer gut. 
Was weird for me at first, but I got use to it. The model's use to it too, so no need to freak out.

----------


## slayer

I think I'll stick to drawing clothed people for now  :tongue2: 

Edit: Large Image! http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/9093/1000647l.jpg

----------


## panta-rei

All this praise over an image too blurry to show any flaws...

You did decent, slayer. Average. Attention to detail is what you need to work on. Focus on how the shadows work.

----------


## slayer

Did you look at the larger image?

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/9093/1000647l.jpg

----------


## Marvo

You still got some issues with proportions and positioning. I've never seen a person sit/stand like that girl.

Oh and I just realised that its's Tamidoll.

----------


## panta-rei

I did slay.

----------


## TamiDoll

> You still got some issues with proportions and positioning. I've never seen a person sit/stand like that girl.
> 
> Oh and I just realised that its's Tamidoll.



Lol, you're saying I sit funny?! J/K.  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

The biggest problem here, compared to the actual photo, is the line on her shoulders. From left to right it should be angled downwards. The way she's currently drawn, it looks like she's hovering above the ground.


You should try working more with drawing just skeletal structures. As you can see on her left leg, you botched that pretty bad. A good way to proceed is actually just drawing her naked, so to speak, and then throw clothes on her and touch things up on your computer.

The line around her shoulder is a little misplaced. Her right shoulder is way too small.

She has no boobs I just noticed.

----------


## slayer

Thanks Marvo, I probably would never have noticed any of that if you hadn't told me  :tongue2: 





> She has no boobs I just noticed.



I don't really know what to say to this .__ .

----------


## Marvo

It's a fundamental error, really, since TamiDoll most certainly does have boobs.

----------


## slayer

I don't want to sound mean, but I couldn't see anything that really showed that they were there. And I certainly wasn't going to improvise...

----------


## Marvo

What I'm getting at is that the girl looks like a 10 year old.

----------


## TamiDoll

> I don't want to sound mean, but I couldn't see anything that really showed that they were there. And I certainly wasn't going to improvise...



Lol it's ok. It's the lighting and how I positioned my body. Hence why my neck, face and chest are mostly in shadow compared to the rest of my body. (That's why those areas look a few tones darker compared to my legs)


*Spoiler* for _Here you can see my chest better lol_:

----------


## slayer

This has turned into a discussion about Tami's chest .__ .

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Lol it's ok. It's the lighting and how I positioned my body. Hence why my neck, face and chest are mostly in shadow compared to the rest of my body. (That's why those areas look a few tones darker compared to my legs)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Here you can see my chest better lol_:



Hawt.  :Shades wink: 





> This has turned into a discussion about Tami's chest .__ .



Hawt.  :Shades wink: 





> What I'm getting at is that the girl looks like a 10 year old.



Hawt.  :Shades wink: 



Oh wait.... forget the last one.  ::roll::

----------


## spiderlads123

> Lol it's ok. It's the lighting and how I positioned my body. Hence why my neck, face and chest are mostly in shadow compared to the rest of my body. (That's why those areas look a few tones darker compared to my legs)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Here you can see my chest better lol_:



You put your picture out in the open like that? how Brave! I would be too scared to because there are some weirdos out there. I admire your bravery!

----------


## slayer

> You put your picture out in the open like that? how Brave! I would be too scared to because there are some weirdos out there. I admire your bravery!



Especially in a thread by me!

----------


## IndigoGhost

> You put your picture out in the open like that? how Brave! I would be too scared to because there are some weirdos out there. I admire your bravery!









> Especially in a thread by me!



You guys so mean  ::?:

----------


## spiderlads123

gasp! how am I mean! I was _impressed_ by her bravery! It's Slayer who's mean!

----------


## IndigoGhost

> gasp! how am I mean! I was _impressed_ by her bravery! It's Slayer who's mean!



Your multiple personalities, again  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

I wasn't being mean. I was calling myself creepy.





> I would be too scared to *because there are some weirdos out there*.

----------


## spiderlads123

Aw IndigoGhost ! How did you know?! have you been stalking me? Do you like me? Now all th boy are going for me! first Slayer ,now you!

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Aw IndigoGhost ! How did you know?! have you been stalking me? Do you like me? Now all th boy are going for me! first Slayer ,now you!



Its because I'm psychic, or it could be i checked your profile, or maybe I'm that purple shadow hiding in the tree outside the window. 

You know i totally dig you.  :wink2:

----------


## spiderlads123

aw! thats so sweet! But I already have a boy friend. Yet I don't mind a stalker at all. In fact I might just dump my old one and take you instead!

But a few problems with you story. one there is no tree by my window. and two, you don't know exactly where i live. It's so cute how ignorant you are. J.K.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> aw! thats so sweet! But I already have a boy friend. Yet I don't mind a stalker at all. In fact I might just dump my old one and take you instead!



Yes!  ::banana:: 





> But a few problems with you story. one there is no tree by my window. and two, you don't know exactly where i live. It's so cute how ignorant you are. J.K.



Pffft silly! its a cloud tree, its floating in the sky you see?  :ClouDing around:

----------


## slayer

Less talk about you guys dating each other more talk about what this thread is really about.

Tami's chest.

----------


## panta-rei

This thread is now about catgirls.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> This thread is now about catgirls.



Meow~ Kuuuuuu~

----------


## spiderlads123

aw slayer. are you getting _Jealous_?

----------


## slayer

Jealous of what?

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Jealous of what?



Tami's Chest & My Awesome Name.  :Shades wink:

----------


## slayer

You wish your name was awesome!

----------


## spiderlads123

Not to mention the fact that you asked me if I would send _you_ pictures of me in cat ears.

But you do that to every girl you meet, don't you

----------


## slayer

I do.

----------


## spiderlads123

Thats cute!



Hey Slayer, remember this?

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Not to mention the fact that you asked me if I would send _you_ pictures of me in cat ears.



*Do want!*   ::shock::

----------


## slayer

> Hey Slayer, remember this?



I've seen the "Image Hosted by tripod" quite a bit, but doesn't ring any bells.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> I've seen the "Image Hosted by tripod" quite a bit, but doesn't ring any bells.



*Think was supposed to be catgirl, but image not there ;-;*

----------


## slayer

It could be anything.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> It could be anything.



http://ivan91402.tripod.com/anime_catgirls/1.JPG

*Its a catgirl trust me.*

*Sally can wait.*

----------


## spiderlads123

That was the picture that lead me to this site. The day that me and Slayer met, and became good friends. I saved it to my memory on my computer, because of that. Now I treasure it as Slayer gift to me( though he didn't actually give it to me).

----------


## IndigoGhost

> That was the picture that lead me to this site. The day that me and Slayer met, and became good friends. I saved it to my memory on my computer, because of that. Now I treasure it as Slayer gift to me( though he didn't actually give it to me).



*Thats creepy because i also found slayer in a similar context.*

*Creepy neko Ero~Sensai.*

----------


## spiderlads123

> I've seen the "Image Hosted by tripod" quite a bit, but doesn't ring any bells.



now slayer, there's no need to be a smart ass. you know what picture i'm talking about.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> now slayer, there's no need to be a smart ass. you know what picture i'm talking about.



*<@ninja9578> i got propane in my urethra*

*I have no idea what your talking about, show picture*

----------


## spiderlads123

try getting out and getting back on. you'll se it.

----------


## spiderlads123

jeeze. Zoe's so pretty. If I weren't  girl and she was real, I'd totally have her a a gf. I'm so jealous.

----------


## spiderlads123

I know she's an anime character, but I can't help it. ::loveyou::  ::loveyou::

----------


## IndigoGhost

> I know she's an anime character, but I can't help it.



* I would probably do her too, also whats wrong with anime characters its better then necrophilia or lolicon*   :Shades wink:

----------


## TamiDoll

Dang, off topic again lol.

Anyway slayer. Here's a drawing tip for you. Look at the negative and positive shapes of the piece you wanna draw. Look at the angles of the lines you wanna draw. Draw them down as closest as you can to the real thing. Forget about the actual object for a moment and just sketch what you see.  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

You might have to explain that a little more to me Tami...

Also, I still can't see the image spiderlad

----------


## TamiDoll

Ok. xP


*Spoiler* for __: 







The *red lines* are the negative shapes. It's basically anything around the object that you don't draw. 
The *green lines* are the positive shapes. It's the shape/s of the object you're drawing.
The *blue lines* are the angles.

When you're having trouble getting something to look right on the page. Squint your eyes and stand back. See if the negative and positive shapes match (like 2 jigsaw puzzle pieces). 

You can squint for the angles too, see if it's relatively the same degree as the reference picture. 

(Note: I find squinting helps you block out all the details of the picture and just see the basic shapes and lines).

Hope that's clearer now.  :tongue2:

----------


## spiderlads123

OOHH! Look what I found! the outfit is so cute! I totally love black!

oops I wasn't paying attention to the thread. So Sorry :Sad: 

Slayer. do you think you can recreate that? that would be so awesome!

----------


## slayer

You want me to re-draw it? I can certainly try.

----------


## spiderlads123

YEAH. do it! do it! ::banana::

----------


## panta-rei

Bollocks.

----------


## spiderlads123

Slayer! you got a new avatar! I like it

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Bollocks.



*Thanks for your input.*

----------


## panta-rei

You're very welcome, sir.

----------


## spiderlads123

> You want me to re-draw it? I can certainly try.



Umm...............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................still waiting here on this end. You done yet?

----------


## slayer

ffff Spiderlads I completely forgot. I will do it soon.
However, I did make this today to go along with two other pictures I made.

----------


## Marvo

You should try a smoother transition between the two halves. I think that might fit in a bit more with the messy blood theme.

----------


## dorpis

> Thanks Robot :3
> My teacher wants me to add a background to it, but I'm not sure I really want a background on it, except maybe a kitchen type area would do.
> 
> Also, this is something I'm doing for my Computer Graphics class (Art class).
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was done from stratch except for the Moon, cloud, birds, girl, and the water ripple. They were taken from a free photo place.
> 
> It seems a lot brighter on my computer than it does on the school's Macs.



Looks like the moon is jizzin on the girl.

----------


## slayer

Would like some feedback on this one



I know it's nothing great, and I do realize the right arm is messed up. Some constructive criticism would be nice.

----------


## Marvo

It's terrible!

----------


## slayer

> It's terrible!



Thansk Marvo :3

I re-did the hair and the right arm, so it's moderately better.

----------


## no-Name

the neck of the (horse?) thing she's riding looks like a diplodocus

----------


## slayer

http://filesmelt.com/dl/girlonsaddle_animation2.gif

Animated. I'm done with this picture.

----------


## Marvo

You are definitely progressing, assuming that you're not just copying some other image. Can't say I like the animation though, that's just silly.

----------


## Mascot

Never knew this was an art criticism forum too.. I really like your stuff, I don't know why some people think you're trying to draw Mona Lisa or something.

----------


## tommo

> Looks like the moon is jizzin on the girl.



LMFAO I was just gonna say the same thing.

----------

